# My tips to stop smoking with vaping



## Vapers Corner

Hi All

I really think this thread could be of great help to new vapers/smoker wanting to convert.

The tips/suggestions below is from my own experience and research from when I stopped smoking. Please feel free to add more suggestions. 

*1. What works for you, works for you. *

There are no set rules. No need to chase the next best thing. Whatever works for you, works for you. Don’t let people tell you that the way you vape, the device, the e-liquid is wrong if it’s working for you. No need to get the next best thing. Trust me, I’m trying and losing this battle. It can be fun though 

*2. Try to simulate smoking as close as possible.*

*2a. * Stick to your smoking habit. What I mean is. When you smoke when drinking coffee at 9am, stick to that but vape instead of smoking. If you lit up a smoke when getting into your car, vape instead. ​
*2b. * Try to simulate the same draw as smoking, tighten the airflow if required​
*2c. * Look into getting some tobacco e-liquids. E-liquids will never taste exactly like smoking, but try to get as close to it as you can.​
*2d.* Get your nicotine strength right. When I started vaping, I wanted a nice sharp throat hit. So was vaping 12mg nicotine strength. If you feel yourself craving nicotine when vaping, try to up your nicotine strength. You will naturally migrate to lower nicotine strength, most do.​
*3. Vape first! *

If you feel you want to smoke. First try vaping for about 5 – 10 mins then ask yourself if you really still crave a cigarette

*4. Don’t be too hard on yourself. *

If you slip up and have a cigarette, it’s not the end of the world. Don’t beat yourself up to badly

*5. Dual use?*

Lots of people recommend dual use. For me personally, it would have never worked. I suggest not smoking or smoke as little as possible! 

*6. Expect withdrawal*

Your body craves more from cigarettes than nicotine. You may feel you still crave cigarettes even though you get enough nicotine. Reason for this is that your body is used to getting all the other chemicals (tar, carbon monoxide, etc.) which it have been receiving while you smoke. You may even get withdrawal symptoms because your body (and mind) is craving these chemicals. Give it time. Your body needs to get rid of these chemicals!

*7. The Idea of smoking*

I was craving cigarettes the first 2 weeks I was vaping. After 2 weeks, I grabbed a cigarette and a coffee and went to my smoking spot to enjoy a nice smoke. After 3 drags I threw the cigarette away and reached for my vaping device. I never had those bad cravings for cigarettes again. What I’m trying to say here is the idea of smoking is as addictive as the nicotine! 

*8. Don’t run out*

Make sure your batteries are charged and you have enough e-liquid. Running out of power or e-liquid is always a reason to light a cigarette. Make sure you don’t run out. 

*9. Optional: Get a backup device. *

A device can fall, stop working, get lost, get stolen. Not a bad idea to have a backup ready. 

*10. Most important. It’s a mindset*

You have to want to stop smoking! You are not a smoker anymore! For some, using vaping to stop smoking is easy, others not so. It’s all about the mindset. Find a reason and hold on to it. For me it was the fact that my wife was pregnant and I didn’t want my son to grow up with a dad that smoked. Also I was not allowed to smoke in the house anymore so was looking for a replacement. 

*11. Have fun!! *

This really is something to enjoy. I’m not going to say more. You will see 


*Lastly:* I fully believe everyone can stop smoking with vaping. If you are struggling, you might not have the right device, e-liquid, nicotine strength, power level, mindset, coil, etc. Play around and go to vape meets. You will find something that works. I’m certain of it.

Reactions: Like 20 | Winner 25 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Great post. Spot on imo. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Awesome post! Agree with you 99%!

Number four - You'll end up hating it if you associate it with keeping you from your cigs! Chances are you'll slip up, what's important is getting back on!

Number Five - Dual use, I did this for two weeks, before I got to Number Ten, it's a mindset. I woke up one morning and told myself FFS, I'm DONE with smoking. It was easy peasy from there.

Really cool work @Vapers Corner !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder

Thanx for you motivating write-up @Vapers Corner . Unfortunately I'm one of those guys who are sukkeling to quit the stinkies.... I am trying really hard though and I realized that I vape a lot at work but when I'm at home I tend to leave the mod and go for a cigarette.. I'm now really trying to focus when I get a craving to rather reach for the mod. I'm not giving up, HELL NO!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

I love this thread @Vapers Corner !
Lovely

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I agree with everything you said, thanks for the great post.

Point no 10. Was the key motivating factor for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

I agree 100% I have been off the stinkies and for a good few months and when I still had the twisp and it broke I went back to stinkies but couldn't stand the taste. Even now if I light one for someone I hate the taste and smell of it. My wife still smokes stinkies she just cannot stand the sweetness of all the vapes if I could just find something she likes.... any recommendations? I must say tried the 0 nic and was wanting more throat hit tried higher pg juices and still nothing. Curren6vaping 12mg nic and it's too strong especially the first few pulls. After that it's fine I think 6mg will be fine for me. I vaped strawb at 3mg and didnt provide much throat hit. Maybe I need to try some menthol vapes to see if that will satisfy me at lower nic contents...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

kyle_redbull said:


> I agree 100% I have been off the stinkies and for a good few months and when I still had the twisp and it broke I went back to stinkies but couldn't stand the taste. Even now if I light one for someone I hate the taste and smell of it. My wife still smokes stinkies she just cannot stand the sweetness of all the vapes if I could just find something she likes.... any recommendations? I must say tried the 0 nic and was wanting more throat hit tried higher pg juices and still nothing. Curren6vaping 12mg nic and it's too strong especially the first few pulls. After that it's fine I think 6mg will be fine for me. I vaped strawb at 3mg and didnt provide much throat hit. Maybe I need to try some menthol vapes to see if that will satisfy me at lower nic contents...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi @kyle_redbull , I do find the menthol helps a bit with the throat hit
Also the 50/50 juices. The VG heavy juices are soothing for me, not throat hitting.
In addition, the type of flavour can also play a role.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Silver I need to try some menthol vapes to see if I'll enjoy them was thinking to make some tropical ice or similar

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

kyle_redbull said:


> @Silver I need to try some menthol vapes to see if I'll enjoy them was thinking to make some tropical ice or similar
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



What you can do is get some menthol concentrate and just add a few drops to other juices - vary the drops to suit your taste. You can just add drops to a tankful and shake a bit. Has worked very well for me. Goes well with tobaccoes and fruits for my palate.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Awesome I will try that need to go get more concentrates but this time gonna pick ones that are already tried and tested mainly 2 or 3 flavour mixes and will add some menthol too. Thanks for the advise

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

Great post man. Great points raised, only thing I would add is to join the Ecigssa forum, and get encouragement and help from excellent members we have. Worked for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Great post @Vapers Corner !

Don't be too hard on yourself for dual use. It can be a tough habit to crack. For most it's been part of their routine for as long as they can remember, so give it time.

The correct dosage of nic is an important player. Rather start higher, at 12mg or even 18mg with a decent MTL device that simulates smoking, and vape less to get a satisfying fix. You don't need to break the bank with the latest and greatest high powered mod and a juice-guzzling tank that can challenge any Steam Engine. You only need a decent starter kit that closely mimics your way of smoking and effectively delivers nicotine. You may also need a thick skin and a stern voice to tell the know-it-all's what they can go do to themselves, but at least there's no cost involved in that.

After everything else, the mindset about stopping is the key factor.

I previously stopped smoking using Zyban, and even while the stinkies tasted quite 'tinny' and crap after about a month of use, I still consciously had to make the decision and say "I must stop. This is the last 2 smokes I've got, and when they are done, that's it. I'm not dashing out to the QuickShop tonight to buy another pack. I'm not stopping at one on the way to work in the morning, either."
I quit, and smoking did not bug me for almost 5 years after that. That is, until I got clever and started smoking socially again regularly. Big mistake, as after starting full time again three or four months later, I did not want to quit again. I was back on my pack a day habit like I never even took a break. Needless to say, HRH and my kids were not impressed. I smoked for another 5 years before I changed to vaping.

With vaping it should be so much easier, because you still get your fix from your vape. You just have to trust in the mechanics of vaping, which you should have gotten used to at that point. I dual-used for about 3 months, consciously and unconsciously weaning myself from the 20 a day, to where a pack would last me a week or longer. I still had to put my foot down and realize that the 'luxury' odd stinkie at night, or in traffic on the way to work or back home was all that was keeping me hooked to the habit.

It's effortless for some, but most of us have to get to the point where you challenge yourself first. It's only when you accept that challenge that you can start moving on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Well, I always say. I was a 50 a day smoker. Watched grandparents and uncle die from smoking and mom in remission. Still I smoked. I always kept saying. Last box. Last box.
Then my daughter said to me that I was killing her and mommy with smoke and that was bad Daddy. 
That jolt was all I needed. Yes there is the sudden craving but lasts a minute.
Day one was difficult. Day two I could do this. Day three.. I wanted to kill people. Week one.. Better but found myself reaching for my cigs that weren't there.
Month 3... I wonder what flavor to vape today. 
Just be stubborn and don't give up. More than 20 years of smoking and now smoke free and proud.
What did make things weird was the weight of a setup opposed to a cig. But now my RX feels at home in my hands.
My advice.. Just do it. If I can, you can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Mods.. I vote for stickie


----------



## Silver

Nightwalker said:


> Mods.. I vote for stickie



Thread has been stickied.

I think this is a great place to accumulate all the positive tips and encouragement for those wanting to stop smoking. Thanks for setting the train in motion @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Blacklung

Vapers Corner said:


> *10. Most important. It’s a mindset*



Remember ( well in my case ) it had taken 40 years of "Learning to smoke" and one of the things about Learning something new is REPETITION.
When we were smoking , we constantly re-inforced (and bull shyted our brains ) the Learning aspect by repeating it every time we smoked. So Turn it around...make REPETITION work to aquire a new HABIT.

I think the same can be applied to vapping... if at first you think its not working / not for me , force yourself to keep on trying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

When I made the change from stinkies to vaping it was going good until I had a drink in my hand. I immediately bummed a smoke from my friends and just ended up buying a pack 30 minutes later. So a point to add is don't drink alcohol for a week or two while on the vape. from there it's smooth vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Blacklung

Frikkie6000 said:


> When I made the change from stinkies to vaping it was going good until I had a drink in my hand. I immediately bummed a smoke from my friends and just ended up buying a pack 30 minutes later. So a point to add is don't drink alcohol for a week or two while on the vape. from there it's smooth vaping.



So So True... It boggles mt mind when i think back on this.. No matter how 'gesuip' one was , we still managed to peform the Learned response... fumble that damn twak out the box, set your eyebrows alight in the process, but damn we just had to get it alight.

I went through about 10ml of juice the other day whilst braaing with a dop in hand. The evil combo ...heheheh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape Starter

Hi

I am currently a smoker, Camel Lights

I am in process of purchasing a Kangertech Toptank, I was wondering if I should buy above ohm coils to start vaping as it would be more of a MTL hit or should I just use the sub ohm coils with 6mg nicotine?

I smoke around 14 cigs a day but in actual fact a break them in half and only smoke the end bit (yes I know, I waste money). I know i'm addicted to the nicotine however I think I like the idea of taking a quick break which involves smoking.

I am convinced given vaping it will simulate taking a break and having nicotine wihout be craving cigs, I just wanted to know if it would be easy to start with above ohm or is it better to jump into the sub-ohm coils? as I see the toptank only comes with sub-ohm coils.


----------



## SAVaper

Vape Starter said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently a smoker, Camel Lights
> 
> I am in process of purchasing a Kangertech Toptank, I was wondering if I should buy above ohm coils to start vaping as it would be more of a MTL hit or should I just use the sub ohm coils with 6mg nicotine?
> 
> I smoke around 14 cigs a day but in actual fact a break them in half and only smoke the end bit (yes I know, I waste money). I know i'm addicted to the nicotine however I think I like the idea of taking a quick break which involves smoking.
> 
> I am convinced given vaping it will simulate taking a break and having nicotine wihout be craving cigs, I just wanted to know if it would be easy to start with above ohm or is it better to jump into the sub-ohm coils? as I see the toptank only comes with sub-ohm coils.



Congratulations on taking the decision. Topbox is a good first buy.
Try the coils you get and see if they work for you. Then change what doesn't work for you. Sometimes it takes a while to find what you like best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

I was a diligent and loyal Camel Filter (soft pack) smoker for 23 years. My wife stopped smoking (Vogue slims) 3 years ago ......... after reading Alan Carr's book. On stopping I promised her I would smoke outside since cig smoke DOES affect (mostly "smell" wise) everything around it and I was now outnumbered since we also have 2 kids.
I did this for 3 years come rain come sunshine ....... my own house ....outside like a dog .
Climbed on a beginner Maxi set of ecigs about 4 weeks ago. I know ........ laughable when I think about it now but what did I know.
Sucking on the commercial available VAPE and E-sense ejuice flavors. But that little gimmick changed my attitude and taste for Camels. Tried one Camel cig two weeks into vaping and could not get myself to the second draw. It was awful and suffocated the little white bastid in my old trusty abalone shell that served me so well for three years.
Since then I kangertech mod and then the evic ............. both HUGE upgrades from the Maxi and have never looked back.

My point is that if I, a Biology teacher and son-in-law of a smoking doctor , could quit the habit then it is totally possible with little mindset effort.
My kids are happier, wife has a extra glisten in the eye and I am in way better spirits. WIN WIN WIN situation.

Just wanted to share my take on this topic which is spot-on by the way.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## PervertedMonk

Frikkie6000 said:


> When I made the change from stinkies to vaping it was going good until I had a drink in my hand. I immediately bummed a smoke from my friends and just ended up buying a pack 30 minutes later. So a point to add is don't drink alcohol for a week or two while on the vape. from there it's smooth vaping.


This happened to me once last week. Using a twisp clearo, had drinks after work and the battery ran out (was still gauging the time it takes to drain). Had a few cigs. Didn't beat myself over it, just realised that I need to be prepared by keeping it charged during the day. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Frikkie6000

PervertedMonk said:


> This happened to me once last week. Using a twisp clearo, had drinks after work and the battery ran out (was still gauging the time it takes to drain). Had a few cigs. Didn't beat myself over it, just realised that I need to be prepared by keeping it charged during the day.



This is true. Also be prepared especially when going out drinking. Extra Juice, Extra batts, extra coils if need be etc otherwise the will be a stinkie in your hand. i guarantee it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

KZOR said:


> I was a diligent and loyal Camel Filter (soft pack) smoker for 23 years. My wife stopped smoking (Vogue slims) 3 years ago ......... after reading Alan Carr's book. On stopping I promised her I would smoke outside since cig smoke DOES affect (mostly "smell" wise) everything around it and I was now outnumbered since we also have 2 kids.
> I did this for 3 years come rain come sunshine ....... my own house ....outside like a dog .
> Climbed on a beginner Maxi set of ecigs about 4 weeks ago. I know ........ laughable when I think about it now but what did I know.
> Sucking on the commercial available VAPE and E-sense ejuice flavors. But that little gimmick changed my attitude and taste for Camels. Tried one Camel cig two weeks into vaping and could not get myself to the second draw. It was awful and suffocated the little white bastid in my old trusty abalone shell that served me so well for three years.
> Since then I kangertech mod and then the evic ............. both HUGE upgrades from the Maxi and have never looked back.
> 
> My point is that if I, a Biology teacher and son-in-law of a smoking doctor , could quit the habit then it is totally possible with little mindset effort.
> My kids are happier, wife has a extra glisten in the eye and I am in way better spirits. WIN WIN WIN situation.
> 
> Just wanted to share my take on this topic which is spot-on by the way.


Now you need to work on that smoking doctor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Andre said:


> Now you need to work on that smoking doctor!



I have . Convinced him to buy a twisp.
So hard to change the ways of a 70 year old.
Will see coming weekend whether it stuck or whether Peter managed to get the overhand and put Twisp in the ICU.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mots01

Stopped smoking 20 camel filters 15 days ago on the first fast. Have not had a cig since them no craving for it.
Been puffing on a twisp first toasted flavour now on the cherry.
Hope I don't fall off the waggon 
Thanks for the awesome forum.
A bit overwhelming all the info on vaping but getting the info I need to move up to the next stage 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## moolies86

mots01 said:


> Stopped smoking 20 camel filters 15 days ago on the first fast. Have not had a cig since them no craving for it.
> Been puffing on a twisp first toasted flavour now on the cherry.
> Hope I don't fall off the waggon
> Thanks for the awesome forum.
> A bit overwhelming all the info on vaping but getting the info I need to move up to the next stage
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




Well done @mots01,it can be overwhelming, but I find its best to take it one step at time,your doing great and best of luck with moving onto the next stage,any setup your interested in ?


----------



## mots01

Not sure as yet on set up 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Not too sure about all the set up terminology as yet

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## moolies86

mots01 said:


> Not sure as yet on set up
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Not too sure about all the set up terminology as yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Never hesitate to ask.the only stupid question is the one not asked

The joyetech aio is one starter kit I highly recommend,the name is a abbreviation for "all in one" similar to the twisp and very well priced,you can get it from a few local vendors for only R350,it produces very decent vapor and is going to allow you to test different inhale methods,the standard coils that come with the Aio are the joyetech cubis ss316 0.6 ohm coils,they allow a nice mtl(mouth to lung) inhale which is very similar to smoking and to what you have with your twisp,I would urge you to order the cubis ss316 0.5 coils extra to allow you to try more of a DTL(direct to lung) inhale,its like comparing sucking through a thin straw(mtl) and sucking through a big straw(dtl),its important to get used to dtl inhale for you to take the next step(but keep to what works for you,to keep you off the stinkies)

A second option is the highly rated eleaf pico+melo 3 mini kit,I ordered mine today so can't wait to try it out,it comes highly rated by top members of the forum,this kit combined with the vaperesso ccel 0.9ohm ceramic coil is said to have amazing flavor,and the ceramic coils last a lot longer,just be sure to ask the vendor if its part of the new batch because some have had issues with dud coils,be sure to order two 18650 batteries and a external battery charger with the kit so you never have to worry about waiting to vape while the battery charges and also increases your chance of staying stinky free,then lastly doesn't matter what setup you go for make sure you have decent e-liquid,have a look at the the top e-liquids thread for some amazing local juices at far better prices than twisp juices 

I hope this helps you with your decision

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

mots01 said:


> Not sure as yet on set up
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Not too sure about all the set up terminology as yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


+1 on what @moolies86 advises. Here is a link to the thread he mentions: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Henx

Thats pretty much what I did to stop smoking, only took me a week to get off the stinkies. Great advice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mots01

Just bought myself Istick Pico

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## moolies86

mots01 said:


> Just bought myself Istick Pico
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Great @mots01 happy vaping  waiting for mine to be delivered


----------



## moolies86

What juice did you decide on ?@mots01


----------



## mots01

Berry blaze juice
Gotten to like it but would have liked a bit less fruity

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Raks92

I cut down many cigarettes. I tend to still smoke when I drink. My friends are vaping now. So I tend to vape more and smoke less

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mozia

mots01 said:


> Just bought myself Istick Pico
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Hey @mots01, don't throw away the twisp. I'm currently waiting for some new kit after I lost my egrip II to my wife and had to pull out my twisp aero to get through the waiting period, I changed to the .5 ohm coil and use some blue skyblue juice and it's a much better vape than the stock coil with the twisp juice in my opinion.
All I mean to say is, you never know when you might need a backup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape Starter

Great post! really thoughtful tips!


----------



## anton

lol thank you for this post it help to know your not alone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blacklung

Raks92 said:


> I cut down many cigarettes. I tend to still smoke when I drink. My friends are vaping now. So I tend to vape more and smoke less


Keep thinking of yourself as a " VAPER" , when u go out for a couple of pints , just "REACH" for your vape....The more you re-inforce this behavior the sooner you'll be of them stinkies .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jordache

Great post @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

As a former 40 plus a day smoker, for 32 years (started at 15) i struggled a lot to quit over the years, i had use pipes, chewing tobacco, snus, you name it. Prices kept going up, but always bought the cigs as they were cheap. Then i saw my first twisp, the original leaky ones that had the filler on the side, those had crap life as well, tried and failed with them for months, then went to the new twisps, and the same story, also ubsatisfied, finally found my first ego aio, and that worked, bought a second one, and they were what i can say my first true success, but still, i needed more. The juices were also crap, and i struggled to find one that worked, and then i found the world of eciggsa.

I joined and asked questions, and did research, and eventually got my first kanger topbox, and then a week later a kanger mini, from there i have gone and bought a releaux rx200s, a smok hpriv, a punisher 80, two innokin cells, and coilmaster build kit, a coilmaster vape bag, i have stillaire ss, advken ohmega v2, ud bellus, ehpro billow, 2x bushido drippers... 

Until i boughy my first tfv8... it was then that i finally found the right vape for me. 

I now have 3 tfv8 and one tfv4, and with these, i have been smoke free now for over 6 months.

Yes i have tried a ciggarette from time to time, more from curiosity, and they hurt my throat, burn my tongue, and generally make me cough and have a horrible taste all over again... i break the filter off whatever one i beg or borrow, just to make sure it Will be as horrible as it can... 

As for juices, i have found that high vg works best for me, and high nic as well, but am also using 6mg from time to time.

As to flavours, i dont really care as much as i yet have to find that one that i really enjoy.

My only problem with vaping, is that i have a serious tech and gaming fixation as well, and when its a choice between a 1080 founders edition or that sweet new atty, or rba... i have to choose... 

And of course for the last few months every time i visit a vape shop, or a website, my fingers are reachig for that bloody credit card too easily...

But yes, once one finds the vape, the one that works for you personally, i think putting ciggarettes down is actually easy.

At least for me, once i had what worked in my hand...


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Coldcat

Problem I have is I don't like the throat hit of higher nicotine liquids, but then crave a cig.. Also sweet vape isn't great with a beer...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lalla

I started Vaping Beginning of April this year but decided I wanted to stop smoking (Winston Red a packet a day) I gave myself 21 days , but decided that I wanted to kick the habit abit sooner. so since Thursday last week I have had about 4 cigarettes and Vaping one way. Totally proud of myself. Thanks to @Stosta for the tips and vape lmao

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Lalla said:


> I started Vaping Beginning of April this year but decided I wanted to stop smoking (Winston Red a packet a day) I gave myself 21 days , but decided that I wanted to kick the habit abit sooner. so since Thursday last week I have had about 4 cigarettes and Vaping one way. Totally proud of myself. Thanks to @Stosta for the tips and vape lmao


Vaping makes quitting ciggies a LOT easier, but it is still really hard to just go cold turkey. I still maintain that the best way to do things is to promise yourself one cigarette a day, eventually a time will come when you forget it, or you just realise that one ciggie a day is pointless, but let it happen on it's own.

From a pack a day to 4 over a five day period is an epic achievement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Lalla

Stosta said:


> Vaping makes quitting ciggies a LOT easier, but it is still really hard to just go cold turkey. I still maintain that the best way to do things is to promise yourself one cigarette a day, eventually a time will come when you forget it, or you just realise that one ciggie a day is pointless, but let it happen on it's own.
> 
> From a pack a day to 4 over a five day period is an epic achievement!


Totally agree with you keen be done completely by the end of this week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

@Lalla , it can be done quite easily. I did it... NOT !!

Aaaand , yes, I'm lying through my teeth. Actually I'm the worst one to try and preach the cold turkey approach. I coasted through about a 3 or 4 month dual use period before I finally made a conscious decision to pull the plug on my then remaining 2 a day habit. It still took a bit of will-power to finally let go of those last 2 daily 'little comforters' that was part of my life for so long.

I have the utmost respect for people that acquired a vape AND had their last ciggie on the same day. They have much more willpower than I was prepared to exhibit, but at the end of the day, it just comes down to some self-discipline and a bit of willpower. Oh, and an empty pack in my case

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi @Coldcat . If you can't take the throat hit I suggest the following. Get 6mg juice. Once in a while hold the vapour in your lungs for a few seconds. This action is like someone you know would do with the old giggle twig. You will get a strong nicotine rush, which you can control by exhaling at the right time. In this way you can stay off the stinkies with no problem. You could even use 3mg juice if you have to. Also use high VG, low PG juice as PG also adds to the throat hit. You will however get a little less flavor. Good luck.


----------



## Lalla

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Lalla , it can be done quite easily. I did it... NOT !!
> 
> Aaaand , yes, I'm lying through my teeth. Actually I'm the worst one to try and preach the cold turkey approach. I coasted through about a 3 or 4 month dual use period before I finally made a conscious decision to pull the plug on my then remaining 2 a day habit. It still took a bit of will-power to finally let go of those last 2 daily 'little comforters' that was part of my life for so long.
> 
> I have the utmost respect for people that acquired a vape AND had their last ciggie on the same day. They have much more willpower than I was prepared to exhibit, but at the end of the day, it just comes down to some self-discipline and a bit of willpower. Oh, and an empty pack in my case


Haha it really is so difficult and i do battle. But i know it's for the best. And if i didn't have the vape i probably wouldn't be able to to quit cold turkey. I actually loved smoking and didn't want to quit but it had to be done .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Lalla said:


> Haha it really is so difficult and i do battle. But i know it's for the best. And if i didn't have the vape i probably wouldn't be able to to quit cold turkey. I actually loved smoking and didn't want to quit but it had to be done .



I fought exactly the same battle. Had to fold & get a vape because of 'peer pressure'. [ Read the wife said she would kill me if I don't  ]
Now she complains about my vaping...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lalla

H


Kuhlkatz said:


> I fought exactly the same battle. Had to fold & get a vape because of 'peer pressure'. [ Read the wife said she would kill me if I don't  ]
> Now she complains about my vaping...


Haha well it's better than smoking . still a addiction i suppose but its a fun addiction hahaha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Great achievement @Lalla 
Congrats and keep it up! 
A few cigarettes over 5 days is so much less than a pack a day - your lungs are probably thanking you big time.

I think quitting smoking is probably one of the biggest improvements a smoker can do for their overall longer-term health. 

Wishing you all the best from here 

PS - you are very lucky to have a champion like @Stosta to help and assist!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lalla

Silver said:


> Great achievement @Lalla
> Congrats and keep it up!
> A few cigarettes over 5 days is so much less than a pack a day - your lungs are probably thanking you big time.
> 
> I think quitting smoking is probably one of the biggest improvements a smoker can do for their overall longer-term health.
> 
> Wishing you all the best from here
> 
> PS - you are very lucky to have a champion like @Stosta to help and assist!


Thanks @Silver much appreciated . Yeah I am super proud of myself . Super lucky that @Stosta is giving me advice and tips.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Agree with most things in the op. Especially no 1. 

But I have to disagree on the tabacco flavours. It keeps on reminding me of what a real cig is like and then I want one. Rather get something sweet or fruity. Like your guilty snack you would sneak from the work vending machine or your favourite Sunday afternoon dessert flavour. That way if you need a nic fix you would rather go for the treat than the stinky stick.

Just what I realised in my first few days. The lady that sold me my kit gave me a virginia tabacco. Said it would make the transition easier. Maybe it just tastes horrible but that R300 bottle is lying in my cupboard. Going to steep for long time. I much more prefer the Opus Sonic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Agree with most things in the op. Especially no 1.
> 
> But I have to disagree on the tabacco flavours. It keeps on reminding me of what a real cig is like and then I want one. Rather get something sweet or fruity. Like your guilty snack you would sneak from the work vending machine or your favourite Sunday afternoon dessert flavour. That way if you need a nic fix you would rather go for the treat than the stinky stick.
> 
> Just what I realised in my first few days. The lady that sold me my kit gave me a virginia tabacco. Said it would make the transition easier. Maybe it just tastes horrible but that R300 bottle is lying in my cupboard. Going to steep for long time. I much more prefer the Opus Sonic.



This is interesting @Adephi 

Some people try go far away from tobacco when they start vaping - and I can understand that. When I started on Twisp in Oct 2013, I didn't like their tobacco flavoured juice and far preferred the Rebel and Polar Mint. I felt a lot like you do with your tobacco experience you describe above.

But then I found some great tasting tobaccoes later in my vaping journey and I love them. Typically naturally extracted tobaccoes (NET) - some are quite rough and dry - while others are tobacco blends where the tobacco is blended with something else. I always have a good strong tobacco loaded in one of my vaping devices. Have done so for a long time now.

Some shy away from tobaccoes while others find they make it easier to transition to vaping. Each to their own. My advice is to try them and see if you like them - but remember you get good ones and not so good ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

I couldn't face tobaccos when I started vaping, then I started liking them, now I'm completely off them again. Dessert tobaccos like RY4 and Soho are fine but actual tobaccos are no bueno for me.

I just calculated my expenditure on vaping this year and it comes out to R400 a month average. When I quit smoking in Jan 2016, I was spending around R650pm on cigarettes, which would probably have gone up to R700 now with inflation. My 2017 expenditure includes several hardware purchases that I didn't need but decided to buy anyway, along with flavour purchases I also wanted rather than needed. I have cotton and wire to last me to end 2018, and enough nic, VG and PG to last me well into the new year. I don't actually need to buy flavours for a year at least. So I could, if I wanted to, not spend another cent on vaping till around Feb or Mar next year.

R200 a month is eminently doable once you DIY your coils and juice. It take a bit of expenditure up front to get there. But smokers should not allow the cost of vaping to deter them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JiveshB

Some really good points here.


----------



## BoboVA

Vapers Corner said:


> Hi All
> 
> I really think this thread could be of great help to new vapers/smoker wanting to convert.
> 
> The tips/suggestions below is from my own experience and research from when I stopped smoking. Please feel free to add more suggestions.
> 
> *1. What works for you, works for you. *
> 
> There are no set rules. No need to chase the next best thing. Whatever works for you, works for you. Don’t let people tell you that the way you vape, the device, the e-liquid is wrong if it’s working for you. No need to get the next best thing. Trust me, I’m trying and losing this battle. It can be fun though
> 
> *2. Try to simulate smoking as close as possible.*
> 
> *2a. * Stick to your smoking habit. What I mean is. When you smoke when drinking coffee at 9am, stick to that but vape instead of smoking. If you lit up a smoke when getting into your car, vape instead. ​
> *2b. * Try to simulate the same draw as smoking, tighten the airflow if required​
> *2c. * Look into getting some tobacco e-liquids. E-liquids will never taste exactly like smoking, but try to get as close to it as you can.​
> *2d.* Get your nicotine strength right. When I started vaping, I wanted a nice sharp throat hit. So was vaping 12mg nicotine strength. If you feel yourself craving nicotine when vaping, try to up your nicotine strength. You will naturally migrate to lower nicotine strength, most do.​
> *3. Vape first! *
> 
> If you feel you want to smoke. First try vaping for about 5 – 10 mins then ask yourself if you really still crave a cigarette
> 
> *4. Don’t be too hard on yourself. *
> 
> If you slip up and have a cigarette, it’s not the end of the world. Don’t beat yourself up to badly
> 
> *5. Dual use?*
> 
> Lots of people recommend dual use. For me personally, it would have never worked. I suggest not smoking or smoke as little as possible!
> 
> *6. Expect withdrawal*
> 
> Your body craves more from cigarettes than nicotine. You may feel you still crave cigarettes even though you get enough nicotine. Reason for this is that your body is used to getting all the other chemicals (tar, carbon monoxide, etc.) which it have been receiving while you smoke. You may even get withdrawal symptoms because your body (and mind) is craving these chemicals. Give it time. Your body needs to get rid of these chemicals!
> 
> *7. The Idea of smoking*
> 
> I was craving cigarettes the first 2 weeks I was vaping. After 2 weeks, I grabbed a cigarette and a coffee and went to my smoking spot to enjoy a nice smoke. After 3 drags I threw the cigarette away and reached for my vaping device. I never had those bad cravings for cigarettes again. What I’m trying to say here is the idea of smoking is as addictive as the nicotine!
> 
> *8. Don’t run out*
> 
> Make sure your batteries are charged and you have enough e-liquid. Running out of power or e-liquid is always a reason to light a cigarette. Make sure you don’t run out.
> 
> *9. Optional: Get a backup device. *
> 
> A device can fall, stop working, get lost, get stolen. Not a bad idea to have a backup ready.
> 
> *10. Most important. It’s a mindset*
> 
> You have to want to stop smoking! You are not a smoker anymore! For some, using vaping to stop smoking is easy, others not so. It’s all about the mindset. Find a reason and hold on to it. For me it was the fact that my wife was pregnant and I didn’t want my son to grow up with a dad that smoked. Also I was not allowed to smoke in the house anymore so was looking for a replacement.
> 
> *11. Have fun!! *
> 
> This really is something to enjoy. I’m not going to say more. You will see
> 
> 
> *Lastly:* I fully believe everyone can stop smoking with vaping. If you are struggling, you might not have the right device, e-liquid, nicotine strength, power level, mindset, coil, etc. Play around and go to vape meets. You will find something that works. I’m certain of it.


Good outline, respect

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## yuliana

think I should consider myself lucky that I have never touched a cigarette after trying vaping. (probably hadn't had that much of an addiction). But these tips are very thoughtful and informative.


----------

